

Ask HN: Any math experts? - tren

I've got a site running that links scientists up with freelance work. Occasionally math requests come up that go unanswered. The guy in the link below is looking for someone to prove properties of an algorithm for $500. If you know anyone who might be able to answer him, please pass it on.<p>http://zombal.com/zomb/scientific-research/prove-or-explore-convergence-properties-of-an-algorithm<p>Algorithm description:<p>http://assets.zombal.com/5df9e15c/BLUEBITALG.pdf
======
jcr
There are a lot of talented math/maths people on HN, and even more who are
interested in the topic, but not necessarily trained. It's just not the major
focus of this site, but still, a lot of good links show up here on a fairly
regular basis.

One of the best people on HN for mathematics stuff is Colin Wright. He's
always busy, but if you contacted him privately with your general question
(finding math folks), he stands a very good chance of being able to answer it.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ColinWright>

His article submissions to HN should give you an idea of the stuff he's into:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ColinWright>

Also, the person in the following link has a Masters in Mathematics and might
be interested in doing some freelance work.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3644870>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lesterfremn>

~~~
tren
Thanks for the reply, really useful info. I'll talk to the people you've
mentioned.

------
Natsu
Note that the algorithm description claims to be patented (US Patent 7,991,713
B2), for those who aren't allowed to look at such things.

The algorithm itself has to do with game theory and concerns gradually
lowering the duality gap by going through however many iterations of their
algorithm.

